# The Amazing Race, 4/26/06, "Do You Know How Much Running I Did Today, Phil?"



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

From the preview text:



Spoiler



[O]ne team picks up a hitchhiker



I'll give myself one guess on that...Hippies!


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

looking forward to it!


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

What is with all the hippie hate from these guys? Personally i don't love hippies, but they seem like nice enough guys.... I probably wouldn't give them money, but mo-jo seem to be hating a little severely. 

I would have liked to know more about how they got $300 on the plane ride alone.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

I can't stand the hippies but there's no way they said they'd yield MoJo unless they said it jokingly. MoJo have acted like spoiled brats all season and they sure don't seem to be any different in their spitefulness toward these guys.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm starting to dislike Eric and Jeremy, the non-frat frat boys. They're starting to become arrogant. :down:

Gotta love the Hippies picking up the Bedouin hitchhiker!  :up: Reminded me of team Cha cha cha's attitude toward the race.  :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

AWWWWWWWWW, I wanna cry! I'm so sad! They were my favs...the "The race killed our sex life" comment, HILARIOUS!

Frat bois in speedos - YUM!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I was surprised that the teams kicked off starting at 5:30 PM. Did they arrive at 5:30 AM last week? Phil didn't say this week.

Usually the implication is that there's a 12-hour rest period but I've always suspected that sometimes it's actually a (2X+1)*12 hour period (i.e., a some whole number of days plus 12 hours).


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> I was surprised that the teams kicked off starting at 5:30 PM. Did they arrive at 5:30 AM last week? Phil didn't say this week.
> 
> Usually the implication is that there's a 12-hour rest period but I've always suspected that sometimes it's actually a (2X+1)*12 hour period (i.e., a some whole number of days plus 12 hours).


From past racers, what I remember is it's usually either 12 or 36 hours at the pit stops. That would mean they arrived at 5:30 <PM> the last time...which seems about right given it was afternoon.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I had to back up the start time several time to make sure I heard it correctly.

What does the Pleasuredome mean? Are there other people in here?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Loved BJ's line about getting some Bedoin loving for himself! hahahahahahahaha.

These guys pick up bits of every language, impressive!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

MoJo: "We hate the hippies. They are scumballs." Yeah, unlike you, right????


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm starting to dislike Eric and Jeremy, the non-frat frat boys. They're starting to become arrogant. :down:


I've always disliked them from the very beginning.

However, I want to see them go through to the finals and come in second, preferably to the hippies.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Loved BJ's line about getting some Bedoin loving for himself! hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> These guys pick up bits of every language, impressive!


That's amazing. What amazes me about those guys are that they have respect for every culture they meet up on the race. That, to me, speaks volumes about a person's character.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Nothing like good Karma. The Hippies stop to pick up a hitchhiker on the way to the airport and he buys them gas and food. I'm really glad they survived another week.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> MoJo: "We hate the hippies. They are scumballs." Yeah, unlike you, right????


They were perhaps channeling the Weavers for a bit there. 

Yes, now, I'm sad to see Fran and Barry go. Once they got the doomsday We're Going To Be Philiminated Every Week attitude out of their way, they were mostly quite positive. It was refreshing to see their opening this episode...they know as "a team where everyone's 35 years younger", they were just enjoying what's left and doing their best to hang in and stay in the race.

I really think BJ & Tyler were joking about the yield thing. But MoJo doesn't really seem to have a sense of humor...

Oh, and Team Horndog returns for a cameo appearance at the beginning. Yecch.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

I am thinking they picked the start time because they knew that the road would be closed due to the King, and wanted to throw some "stress" in the drive to the airport.

Kind of like having 2 or 3 charter busses to get to the airport and the people on the last bus are always stressed out, only to find, once they get there, it didn't matter because they all end up on the same flight.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

"I am from the desert." "I'm from New Jersey!"


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, after not caring about (or even remembering) MoJo for the first several weeks, I now really dislike them, and am actively rooting against them! My two least favorite teams were first and second, so I knew I would be sad, no matter who was last. The frat boys have been annoying me since the beginning.

I'm going to miss Fran and Barry. I really liked them, and I admire their relationship. I love that they rocked the bikes!

Ray and Yolanda seemed to have gotten themselves together, whim I'm glad about.

YEAH! I love the hippies!! They're the most fun team in TAR history, IMO. I cracked up when they cleaned up on the airplane and ended up with over $300 to the other teams' $181.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Who else thinks that there was some creative editing when the hippies were driving to the airport? Everyone else gets on the plane, the signs says boarding, but the hippies aren't even there yet. They waste time, like stopping to pick up the hitchiker, getting gas, etc. THEN they finally get to the airport, still have to get tickets, but somehow are able to make the plane? Sounds more likely that they arrived at the airport not very long after the other teams boarded, like minutes or even as the other teams were getting on the plane, and the editors just put all that other stuff in their to make us think that they weren't gonna make it.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Creative editing on teh Amazing Race? I'm Shocked!! 

Looks like the King's visit saved them as the teams surely missed any earlier flights and it let the hippies catch up.

I can;t stand MoJo any more. She whines a lot so since he is used to it, the second she expresses displeasure he freaks out while telling her not to freak out. (great way to keep her calm, how about a career in hostage negotiation  )It would be comical if it did not happen so much.

I had stopped hating Fran and Barry, but I am kind of glad to see them go. I don't really love the other teams, but I suppose the hippies or the Frat Boys would be fine with me to win.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Man, for two really athletic people Ray and Yolanda sure do suck. I mean, *Fran and Barry * BEAT them on the sweep-the-beach detour and beat them back to the ferry. These are two older people in the sixties wiping up the floor with two young, athletic 'kids'. WTF?!?!? Are Ray and Yolanda giving up?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I never reallly liked MoJo but I detest them now. I'm sure if there was a legitimate reason for their hatred of the hippies, we would have specifically been shown it.

I loved that it took Frat Boys forever to find the underground tunnels, then everyone else pretty much got it easily. It could be editing, I know, but they did say they'd been there for an hour--and then everyone got in and out in order after them.

GO HIPPIES! They're the only ones I want to see win at this point.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm rooting for the Hippies as well.

Did anyone else notice that they had to blur the backside of one of the frat-boys when wearing the swimsuit? It may not have been intentional, but it sure did look like the shot was blurred. Guess the water was weighing it down.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Inundated said:


> "I am from the desert." "I'm from New Jersey!"


Loved that line.

Kind of bummed to see Frankenbarry go. Oh well. I'm rooting for the hippies. I like their attitude. I also like them since one of them has a ski sweater I used to have 25 years ago, the purple-looking one withe rainbow rings on the sleeve.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Who else thinks that there was some creative editing when the hippies were driving to the airport? Everyone else gets on the plane, the signs says boarding, but the hippies aren't even there yet. They waste time, like stopping to pick up the hitchiker, getting gas, etc. THEN they finally get to the airport, still have to get tickets, but somehow are able to make the plane? Sounds more likely that they arrived at the airport not very long after the other teams boarded, like minutes or even as the other teams were getting on the plane, and the editors just put all that other stuff in their to make us think that they weren't gonna make it.


I don't know about all that, but when the teams on the plane were saying that they were positive the hippies wouldn't make it, I then KNEW the hippies would make it. They tried too hard to make it appear there was no way the hippies would catch the flight, which gave it away that they would. This supports your theory.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

jenhudson said:


> I loved that it took Frat Boys forever to find the underground tunnels, then everyone else pretty much got it easily. It could be editing, I know, but they did say they'd been there for an hour--and then everyone got in and out in order after them.


I can see how this happened. The Frat Boys were first there, so they had no one else to go off of / follow. Once he went in the right door for the tunnel, other non-participating team members were sitting in the courtyard waiting and could then tell their partner " HEY, he went in there and hasn't come out yet. Follow him." I was expecting the footage to explicitly show this happening, and was surprised when it wasn't included. BUT you know that had to have been what happened.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Deleted by me


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> He rolled up the fabric side of the outer container, then he cut the lock on the actual container that the money was in, then replaced that lock with his own lock. Which is why the federal agent's key didn't work. They just didn't expect anyone to check it until it reached Columbia.


  What show are you watching?


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> He rolled up the fabric side of the outer container, then he cut the lock on the actual container that the money was in, then replaced that lock with his own lock. Which is why the federal agent's key didn't work. They just didn't expect anyone to check it until it reached Columbia.


Damn, I was wondering how they did that. The Amazing Race rocks!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry, 

Was trying to post in the Thief forum.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> He rolled up the fabric side of the outer container, then he cut the lock on the actual container that the money was in, then replaced that lock with his own lock. Which is why the federal agent's key didn't work. They just didn't expect anyone to check it until it reached Columbia.


HEY, no spoilers!!!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry to see Fran and Barry go. Want to see MoJo go.

I'm really rooting for the hippies for reasons many others have already given. But I have a bad feeling unfrat-boys will get it.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> Sorry to see Fran and Barry go. Want to see MoJo go.
> 
> I'm really rooting for the hippies for reasons many others have already given. But I have a bad feeling unfrat-boys will get it.


As much as I'm starting to dislike the nonFrat boys, they are the best racers of the bunch. How many times have they come in first place? How many trips do they have besides last night's Hong Kong prize?

As somebody else said, I'd love to see them come in second, with the Hippies making a surprise, come-from-behind win.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> As much as I'm starting to dislike the nonFrat boys, they are the best racers of the bunch. How many times have they come in first place? How many trips do they have besides last night's Hong Kong prize?
> 
> As somebody else said, I'd love to see them come in second, with the Hippies making a surprise, come-from-behind win.


Yes, but at least once, they were so bent on coming in first that they made some mistakes. They only *need* to come in first in teh last leg. (though having a bunch of free trips would be cool.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> I'm sure if there was a legitimate reason for their [MoJo's] hatred of the hippies, we would have specifically been shown it.


Unless it happened during the pit stop.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

sketcher said:


> Unless it happened during the pit stop.


But still. Even if it happened at the pit stop, you'd think if something that major happened, AR would somehow let us see it or know about it. Otherwise we're led to believe MoJo are just off their rocker with unattributed hatred and bitterness.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I just remembered one reason to dislike the nonFrat boys: $100 I.O.U. laid in the front seat of the Hippies' SUV. Jerks!!!  :down: :down:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TeeSee said:


> I don't know about all that, but when the teams on the plane were saying that they were positive the hippies wouldn't make it, I then KNEW the hippies would make it. They tried too hard to make it appear there was no way the hippies would catch the flight, which gave it away that they would. This supports your theory.


That's exactly what I thought. As soon as they showed the teams at the airport saying that the Hippies wouldn't make it, and then they showed the Hippies screwing around opening the clue with their teeth and picking up a hitchhiker, I knew they were going to stretch that out but that the Hippies would make the flight.

Guess that guy at the Rottnest Island ferry station doesn't know what he's talking about as the Hippies should have had a 30-minute lead and instead got to the prison after MoJo and just before the other teams.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Cragmyre said:


> Did anyone else notice that they had to blur the backside of one of the frat-boys when wearing the swimsuit? It may not have been intentional, but it sure did look like the shot was blurred. Guess the water was weighing it down.


Yeah, I noticed that too. Why was I so fixated on his bum? 

Did the other teams call Fran and Berry Frankenberry or am I just hearing things?


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

I think Eric & Jeremy could have stolen the money the other teams left in the Hippy vehicle. Is that against the rules? 

So they have added a rule where teams can't receive money from other teams during the pit stop right? Doesn't leaving money in the car for the hippies violate the spirit of that rule?

Why did the hippies continue to beg for money once they had as much as the other teams? Were they just being greedy?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I just remembered one reason to dislike the nonFrat boys: $100 I.O.U. laid in the front seat of the Hippies' SUV. Jerks!!!  :down: :down:


If the Frat Boys do win, I'd like to see the Hippies walk up to them on the platform and try to collect.

With their $300 windfall on the plane ( not to mention free gas from the hitchiking Bedouin ) I would have liked to see them walk up to Fran&Berry and hand them $40 and thank them for the short term loan. Preferably in front of the other teams.
I agree it's good strategy to _not_ give the last team money. But so far I don't think we've ever seen the lack of money being a serious factor in the last place team's performance, just an annoyance. Fran & Berry gave them money, but it had no effect on the outcome from their perspective. Being nice there, together with staying ahead of Ray and Yolanda in two physical tasks this week made for a good showing from them this week. If you're going to get eliminated, you'd like to go out on a good note. I think they did this week.

Whatever happened to tick off MoJo must have been during the Pitstop. The Hippies could have threatened to yield them, or even just offered "protection from yielding" to anyone who loaned them money. With the whole "you must start the leg broke" thing, having the leading teams leave it on their car seat was a good idea.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> Did the other teams call Fran and Berry Frankenberry or am I just hearing things?


You're not hearing things.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Cragmyre said:


> Did anyone else notice that they had to blur the backside of one of the frat-boys when wearing the swimsuit? It may not have been intentional, but it sure did look like the shot was blurred. Guess the water was weighing it down.


Yeah, I noticed that. I sure wish that could be done to the landscaper in my back yard


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Guess that guy at the Rottnest Island ferry station doesn't know what he's talking about as the Hippies should have had a 30-minute lead and instead got to the prison after MoJo and just before the other teams.


He didn't say, "if you take this ferry, you can arrive at your destination 30 minutes before the frat boys, who left on an earlier ferry".

He said, "if you take this ferry, you can arrive at your destination 30 minutes earlier than you would if you waited for the next ferry."


----------



## bro1ncos (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't understand all hatred towards MoJo. Sure they made some comments, but not like that is anything new on this show. What about the comments the Hippies made towards Mojo and the the Frat boys just because they didn't give them money. Plus so many on this board bash teams because they "follow" instead of go their own way. The Hippies specifically said that they were following MoJo and the Frat boys last night on the bike.

Don't really dislike the Hippies, but their schtick is getting old. Don't see any reason to dislike MoJo either tho.


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

The hate towards the Hippies by MoJo and to some extent the frat boys does seem strange given how the show is portraying them during the race as the "nice guys." Maybe their behavior at the pit stops is very different from the editing we are seeing during the race. Just a guess of course.

Which reminds me, it seems they've stopped giving little snippets of what the teams were up to during the pitstops. Even though they were pretty short, I liked them since it gave you a chance to see the teams actualy enjoying their surroundings and not rushing from task to task.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

HDTivoDesire said:


> So they have added a rule where teams can't receive money from other teams during the pit stop right? Doesn't leaving money in the car for the hippies violate the spirit of that rule?


The way that I see it, once they rip open that first clue envelope, the pit stop is over. I will say that this was one of best times to run out of money. They had a car and they were in a relatively rich country, many people had to bed for money in some 3rd world hell-holes...

One thing that annoys me is that with just 1 non-elimination round in top 4, you pretty much know what the next pit stop will bring


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Animgif said:


> From past racers, what I remember is it's usually either 12 or 36 hours at the pit stops. That would mean they arrived at 5:30 <PM> the last time...which seems about right given it was afternoon.


They are supposed to spend exactly 12 hours at the pit stop but they have explained before that due to technical difficulties, they will sometimes stay longer than that at the pit stop. You can ALWAYS tell when they do this because Phil doesn't say what time they arrived. He will just say that they are leaving at XX:XX. He did that last night.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

TR7spyder said:


> many people had to bed for money in some 3rd world hell-holes...


Gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

It seemed like the Hippies asked the other teams for money during the Pit Stop, but asked them to put it in their car once the leg started. I think that this was a clever way around the "No begging at the Pit Stop" rule.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NEVER give another team money!!!

I sure would like to see more video of what goes on at the pitstops...what did the Hippies really say to MoJo?

What did the hippies do on that plane to amass $300 U.S?


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

In past seasons other teams didn't beg at the pit stop, they would ask for it once they started the next leg of the race.

The hippies should have given Frankanbarry back some cash on the plane.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> He didn't say, "if you take this ferry, you can arrive at your destination 30 minutes before the frat boys, who left on an earlier ferry".
> 
> He said, "if you take this ferry, you can arrive at your destination 30 minutes earlier than you would if you waited for the next ferry."


Which is why they should have had a 30-minute lead on MoJo and the others who took the later ferry. Instead, they didn't have any lead as they actually got to the prison after MoJo and just before RaYo and FrankenBarry.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

Phil didn't say "A Detour is a choice between two tasks, each with its pros and cons"!

WTF?


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

The hippies crack me up every time -- I am really rooting for them, but I think the gay couple is going to win it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Uther said:


> Phil didn't say "A Detour is a choice between two tasks, each with its pros and cons"!
> 
> WTF?


He probably couldn't reach the Detour before the other teams got there. He's mentioned similiar stuff in his blog.....even almost not getting to the pit stop before the teams showed up.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Joeg180 said:


> In past seasons other teams didn't beg at the pit stop, they would ask for it once they started the next leg of the race.
> 
> The hippies should have given Frankanbarry back some cash on the plane.


There was a rule change a few seasons ago. Before, a team could, and did, beg for money from strangers at the Pit Stop, having the money in hand before they got the clue that started the next leg.

The rule was changed later to be "you must start the next leg with no money". This had meant that they had to do their begging while the clock was ticking and the other teams way ahead of them rather than leisurely at the Pit Stop.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BTW...even though I'm not a big fan of the non-frat-frat-boys...I thought the IOU was funny and in line with their relationship with the hippies.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

pmyers said:


> He probably couldn't reach the Detour before the other teams got there. He's mentioned similiar stuff in his blog.....even almost not getting to the pit stop before the teams showed up.


The part where he says that is usually a voice over. And anyway, he had time to describe what the Detour was.

I can't believe we didn't get to hear "A Detour is a choice between two tasks..."

:down:


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

pmyers said:


> NEVER give another team money!!!
> 
> I sure would like to see more video of what goes on at the pitstops...what did the Hippies really say to MoJo?
> 
> What did the hippies do on that plane to amass $300 U.S?


Not necessarily on the plane, but I think this may have had something to do with it:


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Not necessarily on the plane, but I think this may have had something to do with it:


Where is THIS from? YUM!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Animgif said:


> Where is THIS from? YUM!


 

How did I KNOW that you were going to be the first one to respond to this??

They started floating around a few weeks back-- I guess the frat boys went to visit the hippies after the race, and they took a few pics. Three or four of them have been posted at various forums.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

David Platt said:


> How did I KNOW that you were going to be the first one to respond to this??
> 
> They started floating around a few weeks back-- I guess the frat boys went to visit the hippies after the race, and they took a few pics. Three or four of them have been posted at various forums.


It's a study avoidance thing =) If you happen to have links, PM me


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

The thing with MoJo...they're just starting to really take on an ATTITUDE. I fully expect them to start whining next week that they should be winning. I don't usually like teams which pop off on other teams, anyway (a "Weaverism").

Heh.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Weaverisms, though goes all those counseling sessions


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

My TiVo did not record this. Claimed the 28 day rule (although we know that it is not always accurate). This is my #1 SP, and nothing was manually recorded. WTF? I am pissed! 

And having 3 TiVos, of course I have a backup recording it...except that my HD TiVo died on Monday, and the replacement has not arrived! This is a conspiracy!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

eddyj said:


> My TiVo did not record this. Claimed the 28 day rule (although we know that it is not always accurate). This is my #1 SP, and nothing was manually recorded. WTF? I am pissed!


I had the same problem, too, and I had even checked my To Do list at around 5:00 and saw "TAR" still scheduled -- I had to get the episode through an alternate distribution method.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I had no problem. trainman, eddy...are you using DTivos? I'm on a stand-alone...


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Did it bother anybody that Joe told Barry he was taking the first taxi available regardless of who's name was on it?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

wendiness1 said:


> Did it bother anybody that Joe told Barry he was taking the first taxi available regardless of who's name was on it?


Yes, I thought that was pretty crappy.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> Did it bother anybody that Joe told Barry he was taking the first taxi available regardless of who's name was on it?


Yup, and that's basically what cost Fran & Barry the race


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Inundated said:


> They were perhaps channeling the Weavers for a bit there.


I was thinking Monica would fit in well with the Weaver family. 

Man, she is not nice. I was hoping for them to be eliminated because I couldn't stand her complaining and comments anymore. Thank God they didn't focus too much on her before.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Inundated said:


> I had no problem. trainman, eddy...are you using DTivos? I'm on a stand-alone...


Yes, DTivo for me. And like trainman, it was scheduled at least tne night before, cause I was redoing some SPs to make up for my dead HD TiVo. So I checked at that point, to be sure.

Someone kindly offered to send me a copy though, so I should be all set.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

Animgif said:


> Yup, and that's basically what cost Fran & Barry the race


Though out of fairness it should be noted that MoJo did take the taxi that was there for them and not Fran and Barry's taxi which never showed. Would have been interesting to see what would of happened if the cab *was* Fran and Barry's - I don't think MoJo would have actually taken it but the way they've been acting you never know.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I think they would have taken the taxi if it was reserved for anybody. I liked how the frat boys discussed taking the cab from the prison, but, mojo still had their gear inside it and the meter was still running.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> Did it bother anybody that Joe told Barry he was taking the first taxi available regardless of who's name was on it?


And that being said.....Frankenbarry should have grabbed their cab.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

GadgetFreak said:


> The hippies crack me up every time -- I am really rooting for them, but I think the gay couple is going to win it.


Um... gay couple? What gay couple?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Um... gay couple? What gay couple?


I'm assuming he means the non-frat-frat-boys


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TiVo Bum said:


> Though out of fairness it should be noted that MoJo did take the taxi that was there for them and not Fran and Barry's taxi which never showed. Would have been interesting to see what would of happened if the cab *was* Fran and Barry's - I don't think MoJo would have actually taken it but the way they've been acting you never know.


Who's to say when Mojo said "Mojo?" to the taxi driver that he said "yes" even if he was answering the call for "Fran and Barry"........


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Who's to say when Mojo said "Mojo?" to the taxi driver that he said "yes" even if he was answering the call for "Fran and Barry"........


I am pretty sure the taxi driver said he was waiting for Joseph and did not just agree with we MoJo when asked.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Both teams were screaming out their names and the cabbie did say Joseph.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I'm assuming he means the non-frat-frat-boys


That's how I took it.

What better way to hide in the "closet" by going on national TV and talking about getting in the pants of every woman you see?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Inundated said:


> That's how I took it.
> 
> What better way to hide in the "closet" by going on national TV and talking about getting in the pants of every woman you see?


I've had my suspicions about the blond one.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, they did make out with the girls, though I guess they never showed it on camera.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

my hd tivo was confused?

I was checking the tivo program guide for Wednesday night and clicked on TAR and it had Record this showing?? since i have a SP set it usually says Record as Planned 

So I checked the To Do List and it had a check and listed as To Do, ok as it should.
Then I checked my TAR Season pass and listed epsidoes and it said Record this showing as well for the Wed 4/26 episode, it did not have checks beside it, BUT it did have the next week 5/3 episode checked.

odd, two out of the three ways to check it did not have it planned to record. i choose also to record in the season pass and by the tivo guide list and even stayed home to make sure it was recording and it went ok. no conflicts to bother it with and plenty of space to record just odd.

Bye frank n berry you did good for a clueless couple.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

One other thing on the begging -- in past editions, several teams have mentioned after the race that ALL of the teams frequently beg for extra cash during down periods, in order to make sure they have enough. So cash is usually not an issue for any of the teams (except in the early stages of the leg for teams required to give up all their money).


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I disagree that giving money to the hippies would have been a mistake.

1st, it was like $10 or $20 out of $180, which isn't going to cost you anything.
2nd, you know they are easily going to be able to get all the money they need, so why piss them off.

I don't know if they were seriously pissed at mojo, but if they are, and that's a reason they yield them, it's a serious error.

-smak-


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I've had my suspicions about the blond one.


My gaydar sucks, even for a straight guy. I didn't know my best friend was gay until two years after I'd met him. 

But I wouldn't be shocked about E&J. The word "overcompensating" comes to mind each time I see their on-screen antics with women.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Joeg180 said:


> In past seasons other teams didn't beg at the pit stop, they would ask for it once they started the next leg of the race.
> 
> The hippies should have given Frankanbarry back some cash on the plane.


Not entirely true. Teams used to beg during the pitstop, and that is why they expanded the rules to say you had to START the next leg of the race with no money. Before you only had all your money taken away at the beginning of the leg. They specifically changed the rule because people were begging at the pitstop.

Edit: I forgot about a lot of teams begging at all the pitstops and even not at the pitstops. I remember that as well. Apparently teams regularly will beg for cash, be it at pitstops or in downtime at airports etc.

I am not sure I like this no money no item rule and non-elimination legs. By having players only play with what they are wearing, don't you eliminate any possibility of going somewhere extremely cold? You can't have people in a couple of t-shirts in below freezing weather...


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Inundated said:


> But I wouldn't be shocked about E&J. The word "overcompensating" comes to mind each time I see their on-screen antics with women.


When you think about it, that word could be used to describe pretty much everything they do.

Edit: D'oh! I took your comment to be about the hippies. Point still stands, though.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

marksman said:


> I am not sure I like this no money no item rule and non-elimination legs. By having players only play with what they are wearing, don't you eliminate any possibility of going somewhere extremely cold? You can't have people in a couple of t-shirts in below freezing weather...


The only reason for the "no possesions" part I've come up with is reducing the stuff you have to sell. The whole premise of taking away money as a penalty has been shot down since we haven't seen lack of money really kill any team yet. All it does is create unseemly beggars of the racers.

As for the really cold weather, we've seen teams in the snow and they seem to suddenly have warm parkas. I think if the teams are sent to an extreme environment that the show takes care of them.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Animgif said:


> Where is THIS from? YUM!


That is sick, keep those gay comments to yourself.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

robbins said:


> That is sick, keep those gay comments to yourself.


What is truly "sick" is HOMOPHOBIA.

Keep THOSE kind of comments to yourself please.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Some times the race has extra tasks that aren't shown. The season with Chip and Kim in Calgary. All of a sudden everyone had on parkas.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

berfy said:


> What is truly "sick" is HOMOPHOBIA.
> 
> Keep THOSE kind of comments to yourself please.


Thanks for that


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

berfy said:


> What is truly "sick" is HOMOPHOBIA.
> 
> Keep THOSE kind of comments to yourself please.


No, what is sick is a someone who writes comments like yours. What he said was GROSS and this is NOT the forum for that kind of sick crap.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Uh oh...we've got a live one. 

I have no problem with your comment Animgif.

The response you got, there was no call for that. If someone wants to express that, they could at the _very _least do it in a civil way. :down:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robbins, maybe you should get a better feel for the forum before coming here and preaching hate. If you were more familiar with the forum and its members, you would have known that as soon as that picture was posted, one of several people was going to post something similar to what Animgif posted. The rest of us obviously don't have a problem with it, so maybe it's you that needs to re-evaluate his views.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> robbins, maybe you should get a better feel for the forum before coming here and preaching hate. If you were more familiar with the forum and its members, you would have known that as soon as that picture was posted, one of several people was going to post something similar to what Animgif posted. The rest of us obviously don't have a problem with it, so maybe it's you that needs to re-evaluate his views.


Many more people than not believe that being gay is un-natural and wrong. This is a Tivo forum, not a gay porn forum.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

robbins said:


> Many more people than not believe that being gay is un-natural and wrong. This is a Tivo forum, not a gay porn forum.


With all the gawking that we do over the girls (like in AI thread), how can you get on his case for such an innocent comment?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I'd like to go to Australia someday. It always comes across on TV as a nice place to visit -- beautiful scenery and friendly people.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

robbins said:


> Many more people than not believe that being gay is un-natural and wrong. This is a Tivo forum, not a gay porn forum.


Can you point out to me why a picture of shirtless men is "porn"?

As for the rest of your intolerant screed...bye.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

robbins said:


> Many more people than not believe that being gay is un-natural and wrong. This is a Tivo forum, not a gay porn forum.


Gee. I must have missed all the gay porn in this thread.

I better not comment that I like how Monica looks, I might get accused of being a hetero-porn writer. 

And this subforum is a TV talk forum. Not a TiVo topic anyway. If you think that the topics should be that rigid, then please confine all YOUR comments to TiVo itself. Thanks.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Inundated said:


> Can you point out to me why a picture of shirtless men is "porn"?
> 
> As for the rest of your intolerant screed...bye.


Ahh, another left wing liberal!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Whether or not you believe it's wrong, tolerance for other peoples opinions, actions, lifestyles, and anything else they do that's different from you is a necessity on this board.


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

robbins said:


> Ahh, another left wing liberal!


YUM!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

robbins said:


> Ahh, another left wing liberal!


I guess in your world, those who don't feel the way about that issue as you do are automatically of a certain political bent. Too bad for you...that the real world does not pan out that way!

And that's all I have to say. I'm not taking your bait anymore. If pictures of guys without shirts make you uncomfortable, and they're equated to "gay porn" in your mind, I think that speaks for itself more than anything.

'Nuff said.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Please don't feed the...let's call him troll, to be nice.


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

So, I'm glad that Frankenberry is done. I got really tired of them both declaring that they're out of the race every 5 minutes. When Barry chose Fran to do the prison search, I knew they were done. Sure enough, within a few minutes (of TV time) Fran was declaring how she couldn't do it. 

Normally, I would despise the hippies (I like people to be more reserved than "carefree"), but I like them on the show.

I'm not gay, or bi, or hetero (I'm married after all ) but the shot of the non-frat frats in Speedos made me, well, want to see a crab bite them in the buttocks.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, Fran /Barry are gone!!!

Eric/Jeremy outrunning Monica/Joseph was awesome. I don't think there has a been a close footrace to the pitstop this season till now. Even TAR8 had a few close ones. And now Eric/Jeremy are at the top again! Glad to see BJ/Tyler back in the race too.

If they had those kind of hitchhikers in North America that they did in Oman, I wouldn't mind picking one up. That Abdul Hamid was awesome hooking them up with gas, drinks and food.

Overall, this leg's roadblocks and detours were pretty good. Nice scenery, and more of the skill -based challenges finally.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

trainman said:


> I'd like to go to Australia someday. It always comes across on TV as a nice place to visit -- beautiful scenery and friendly people.


It looks like Sarasota.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

TR7spyder said:


> With all the gawking that we do over the girls (like in AI thread), how can you get on his case for such an innocent comment?


True. SO true.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

Deekeryu said:


> Yes, Fran /Barry are gone!!!
> 
> Eric/Jeremy outrunning Monica/Joseph was awesome. I don't think there has a been a close footrace to the pitstop this season till now. Even TAR8 had a few close ones. And now Eric/Jeremy are at the top again! Glad to see BJ/Tyler back in the race too.
> 
> ...


How can you possibly be happy Fran and Barry are gone?  They were awesome...

Oh, and where's the porn? *looks around* Did I miss something good?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Why couldn't the derailment been about race instead of sexuality? I had an amazing racist line all ready to go and nobody to use it on.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

marksman said:


> Why couldn't the derailment been about race instead of sexuality? I had an amazing racist line all ready to go and nobody to use it on.


"I was really surprised to find out 'The Amazing Race' wasn't a show about white people." -- Zach Galifianakis


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Updated through this leg.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Animgif said:


> How can you possibly be happy Fran and Barry are gone?  They were awesome...


Well, they were completely clueless(pun intended) in multiple episodes, and also manged to hit a tree, haha. And they had this negative pessimism. They were competitive physical people on paper, but not so much in the race. For example, Fran had trouble on the ascender. Don/MJ from TAR6 didn't even have much trouble climbing up the ice wall. And Fran didn't want to bungee jump (which was half the height of the TAR4 bungee by the way), yet she has skydived before. Also Fran annoyed me. It was her voice , kind of like Gretchen's.

I did however feel for them a little bit after they were eliminated.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Well, they did make out with the girls, though I guess they never showed it on camera.


According to the Team Double D's exit interview with TV Guide Insider, that never even happened:

TVGuide.com: Eric and Jeremy made it sound like things got a little frisky in Russia. Who hooked up with whom?
Dani: Eric and Jeremy were trying to look cool on television. They wanted to make it seem like something went on. We were all friends and we all hung out together. Danielle got along with Eric more, and I got along with Jeremy more.
Danielle: Flirting helped create an alliance.

TVGuide.com: Are they good kissers?
Both: [Laugh]
Dani: When you find out, let us know! There was a lot of flirting and maybe a little cuddling on the plane.... That's about it.

The link for the entire article:

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Insider...536-9948-4A95-91DC-181F6B17DA9C}&cmsSrch=true


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ccouger said:


> According to the Team Double D's exit interview with TV Guide Insider, that never even happened:
> 
> TVGuide.com: Eric and Jeremy made it sound like things got a little frisky in Russia. Who hooked up with whom?
> Dani: Eric and Jeremy were trying to look cool on television. They wanted to make it seem like something went on. We were all friends and we all hung out together. Danielle got along with Eric more, and I got along with Jeremy more.
> ...


That's a nice spin after the fact, but I think I'd have to believe the guys on this one. What do the guys have to gain by saying they hooked up with the girls? Nothing. Everyone already thinks they are pigs and this simply reinforces that. On the flip side, what do the girls have to gain by saying that nothing happened? I'm sure they'd like to break into "the business" and America thinking you're just a couple of slutty ditzes does nothing to help that (unless you are the daughters of a hotel billiionaire and a former Top 40 artist).


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> That's a nice spin after the fact, but I think I'd have to believe the guys on this one. What do the guys have to gain by saying they hooked up with the girls? Nothing. Everyone already thinks they are pigs and this simply reinforces that. On the flip side, what do the girls have to gain by saying that nothing happened? I'm sure they'd like to break into "the business" and America thinking you're just a couple of slutty ditzes does nothing to help that (unless you are the daughters of a hotel billiionaire and a former Top 40 artist).


Team Double D obviously didn't mind what people think about them as being ditzy when they come right and say in that same article, "We thought our boobs would get us farther in the race."

What do the frat boys have to gain? As someone else already pointed out earlier, they seem to be "overcompensating" quite a bit, for two guys who feel they have convince the entire planet very loudly that they are two men who are super hot for any female in their presence.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

ccouger said:


> Team Double D obviously didn't mind what people think about them as being ditzy when they come right and say in that same article, "We thought our boobs would get us farther in the race."
> 
> What do the frat boys have to gain? As someone else already pointed out earlier, they seem to be "overcompensating" quite a bit, for two guys who feel they have convince the entire planet very loudly that they are two men who are super hot for any female in their presence.


I would definitely believe that nothing happened. They never did show them kiss and looking at the evil  picture above, I can see that they might be gay.



Idearat said:


> As for the really cold weather, we've seen teams in the snow and they seem to suddenly have warm parkas. I think if the teams are sent to an extreme environment that the show takes care of them.


If you are talking about the epsisode I am thinking of, evidently an entire task where the teams had to go around and buy various pieces of clothing in the town, was left on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

robbins said:


> Ahh, another left wing liberal!


you're kidding, right?

shoo, fly... shoo...

go away and be a troll elsewhere, oh ye of the tiny mind...

Go ahead and call me another left wing liberal and expose yourself as a blathering idiot that most people here have you pegged to be...

Considering how many people here know who I am, I'd be willing to go out on a limb and say that there isn't a single person here who would even remotely consider me such...

Here's a thought though... go play in a different playground - you clearly don't belong here...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Why are so many people taking the troll bait? Nothing to see here... move along...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Go ahead and call me another left wing liberal and expose yourself as a blathering idiot that most people here have you pegged to be...
> 
> Considering how many people here know who I am, I'd be willing to go out on a limb and say that there isn't a single person here who would even remotely consider me such...


MK as a left wing liberal is the funniest thing I have read here in a long time!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm a right-wing liberal. Or is it a left-wing conservative...I forget...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Now that FrnBrry are gone, I was wondering how far has a Furby made it in TAR.


Additional- Gay Porn? Lefty? Neo-Conspiracy? 
Let's all talk about something we can agree on-

Leah Remini got FAT!!!


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

robbins said:


> Many more people than not believe that being gay is un-natural and wrong. This is a Tivo forum, not a gay porn forum.


 :down: :down: :down: I think you need to get in touch with reality and perhaps visit a place where everyone doesn't believe the same thing.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Deekeryu said:


> ...If they had those kind of hitchhikers in North America that they did in Oman, I wouldn't mind picking one up. That Abdul Hamid was awesome hooking them up with gas, drinks and food...


I've heard a couple of people mention the gas thing...and I thought that the teams never have to buy gas out of their own money. Is that not correct? Did they actually say he hooked them up with gas?


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

So, why is o.k. to be intolerant of the intolerant again...?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I've heard a couple of people mention the gas thing...and I thought that the teams never have to buy gas out of their own money. Is that not correct? Did they actually say he hooked them up with gas?


It was only in the Family Edition that gas was paid for. For the normal format, only airfare is covered... you pay for gas out of your allowance.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> It was only in the Family Edition that gas was paid for. For the normal format, only airfare is covered... you pay for gas out of your allowance.


Interesting...

Boy, that dang Family Edition really messed me up


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> It was only in the Family Edition that gas was paid for. For the normal format, only airfare is covered... you pay for gas out of your allowance.


Also helped that the gas-sucking Yukons they were driving around were being filled by their corporate sponsor BP.

That's one of the "behind the scenes" things I'd like to see sometime, the cameraman hiding in the blacked-out duck blind in the 3rd seat.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Also helped that the gas-sucking Yukons they were driving around were being filled by their corporate sponsor BP.
> 
> That's one of the "behind the scenes" things I'd like to see sometime, the cameraman hiding in the blacked-out duck blind in the 3rd seat.


I know. Maybe I am crazy, but there has to be some good DVD fodder in that. At least they could do a whole filler episode of how they do that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lee L said:


> I know. Maybe I am crazy, but there has to be some good DVD fodder in that. At least they could do a whole filler episode of how they do that.


I've said for years that I'd love to see more of what goes on during the rests...interaction between other contestants...can the teams do whatever they want during the rests...etc etc.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm guessing as long as the series is doing OK they view all the behind the scenes stuff as a "trade secret". We'll probably have to wait till the show has run it's course and no longer produced before that stuff comes out, at least officially. Survivor would be another one where it could be interesting. It's a rare occaision when you even see a shadow of a camera operator, even though the place is filled with them. 

This past week we could see there were 2 cameras operating when the Hippies were getting gas. If you look carefully when one guy is pumping gas you can see the other one in the background, I think talking to their Bedouin hitchhiker. The next shot is exactly what you saw in the background, but from a different perspective. To do that they'd have needed more than just a single cameraman in the car with them, it must have been someone from the chase car.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I've said for years that I'd love to see more of what goes on during the rests...interaction between other contestants...can the teams do whatever they want during the rests...etc etc.


I think a good majority of the pit stops are spent eating, sleeping, and doing interviews. I think I read somewhere that they do the interviews with each team after they arrive and sometimes they can take quite a while, meaning that the last team(s) often have to wait around to be interviewed before they can get any sleep.

I'd like to know if they are given private places to sleep or it's more of a group situation like we saw on that dry lake bed in Africa or in the stadium in the Family Edition. If they all sleep in a big area, then they're really not going to get much sleep until the last team is done with the interviews and ready to sleep and then once the first team wakes up and heads out, that probably wakes everyone else up too.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

From TV Guide Insider, Fran and Barry's "exit intervivew" answer to how the hippies were able to beg successfully for money on the plane:

TVGuide.com: True. They made out like bandits on the plane. Were they allowed to tell people you were on The Amazing Race?
Both: Absolutely not!
Fran: They went up to business and first class. In their personable way, they told [people] that their belongings and money were stolen and whatever they could give would be fine. And people gave!

Here's the rest of the article, so you can find out what was in the Pleasure Dome, the place where they spent one night:

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Insider/default.htm?cmsGuid={A01088AC-6484-4290-86D7-E502288FDDC2}


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

ccouger said:


> TVGuide.com: True. They made out like bandits on the plane. Were they allowed to tell people you were on The Amazing Race?
> Both: Absolutely not!


What does it matter? Anyone who has seen even a single episode should immediately recognize that they are AR contestants...

And if they haven't seen an episode, being in AR would not impress such person .


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ccouger said:


> From TV Guide Insider, Fran and Barry's "exit intervivew" answer to how the hippies were able to beg successfully for money on the plane:
> 
> TVGuide.com: True. They made out like bandits on the plane. Were they allowed to tell people you were on The Amazing Race?
> Both: Absolutely not!
> ...


We were Phil-jacked!


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

GadgetFreak said:


> The hippies crack me up every time -- I am really rooting for them, but I think the gay couple is going to win it.


I was out for a few days after I posted this. Yes -- I meant the non frat frat boys (not sure what that means). Somebody used the term overcompensating... sort of along the lines of "the lady doth protest too much" which would apply to a certain intolerant troll here!

I didn't read many of the earlier threads .. not sure if this was commented on before, but it seems like others agree they may be hiding in the closet.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

GadgetFreak said:


> I didn't read many of the earlier threads .. not sure if this was commented on before, but it seems like others agree they may be hiding in the closet.


From 5/3/06 episode



Spoiler



from some of the comments in this episode, I think that could be


----------

